# نانوتكنولوجي : علم قد ينقذ الانسانية او يقودها الى الفناء



## ادور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


نانوتكنولوجي : علم قد ينقذ الانسانية او يقودها الى الفناء لكم ما يلي


كثيرا ما سمعت عن النانو تكنزلوجي ذلك العلم الذي قد ينقذ أو يفني البشرية وقد 

أحببت أن أطلع كل من لا يعرفه ما هو النانو تكنولوجي 
اليكم هذه المقالة من جريدة الحياة 
في الاسبوع الفائت، حملت الصحف نبأ صغيراً، ولكنه لافت، عن استقالة بيل 

جوي، مهندس الكومبيوتر الشهير من شركة "صن مايكروسيستمز"، الذي اعلن 

انه يريد ان يتفرغ لامور "اكثر اهمية" من الكومبيوتر والانترنت. ولعل 

مُتابِعي جوي حدسوا ان الرجل لم يعد يطيق صبراً على ما يراه "تهديداً بزوال 

الحضارة الانسانية برمتها وبفناء الجنس البشري كاملاً"! 


ثالوث اسلحة دمار بالمعرفة 

اراء الرجل معروفة وذائعة وهو يرى ان الثالوث المُمَثَّل بعلوم الكومبيوتر 

والهندسة الوراثية ونانوتكنولوجي Nanotechnology يسير 

بالانسان صوب فناء محتم! وببساطة، يرى ان كلاً من الثلاثة يشبه علم القنبلة 

الذرية في قدرته على ابتكار ما يفني البشر. وبحسب قوله، تمثل العلوم الثلاثة 

"اسلحة دمار بالمعرفة". تقدر الوراثة على التلاعب بجينات الانسان 

والطبيعة الى حد الخطورة وتستطيع علوم الكومبيوتر انتاج روبوتات متطورة 

واكثر ذكاء من الانسان تحل محله تدريجاً ثم "تطرده" من على وجه الارض، 

وتمثل النانوتكنولوجيا العلم الاشد قرباً الى صنع ما يفني البشرية وحضارتها، 

وربما في رفة عين! 

وسنحاول شرح هذه التكنولوجيا التي لا تتردد اخبارها كثيراً في وسائل الاعلام 

على رغم انها موضع اهتمام المجتمع العلمي في كل انحاء العالم. 



ما هي نانوتكنولوجي؟ 



يشتق مصطلح "نانوتكنولوجي" من النانومتر، وهو مقياس مقداره واحد من 

الف من مليون من المتر، اي واحد على بليون من المتر، او واحد من مليون من 

المليمتر. ويمثل ذلك واحداً على ثمانين الفاً من قطر... شعرة واحدة! 

واضح انه مقدار شديد الصغر. انه المقياس الذي يستخدمه العلماء عند قياس 

الذرة والالكترونات التي تدور حول نواة الذرة وما الى ذلك. 

ترجع اول افكار Nanotechnology الى عالم الرياضيات 

الاميركي فون نييمان، الحائز جائزة نوبل (1959). ولشرح الفكرة، يعطي 

نييمان المثال التالي: يرسل عالم الى زميله دبوساً كتب على رأسه جملة "ما 

رأيك بهذا، هل تستطيع تقليده"؟ فيرد الزميل الدبوس بعد ان يكتب على نقطة في 

تلك الجملة عبارة "حسناً، ما رأيك انت بهذا"؟ 

في عام 1986، وضع عالم الرياضيات الاميركي اريك دريكسلر، المؤسس 

الفعلي لهذا العلم، كتاباً اسمه "محركات التكوين"، بسَّط فيه الافكار الاساس لعلم 

نانوتكنولوجي. وعرض فيه ايضاً المخاطر الكبرى المرافقة له. تتمثل الفكرة 

الاساس في الكتاب بان الكون كله مكون من ذرات وجزيئيات Atoms & 

Molecules، وأن لا بد من نشوء تكنولوجيا للسيطرة على هذه 

المكونات الاساس. واذا عرفنا تركيب المواد، يمكن صناعة اي مادة، او اي 

شيء، بواسطة رصف مكوناتها الذرية ورصها الواحدة الى جانب الاخرى. 

مثلاً، المعروف ان الماس مكون من ذرات الفحم وجزيئياته. ونظرياً، يمكن 

تفكيك الفحم، ثم اعادة رص مكوناته الذرية لصناعة الماس. يعتبر البورسلان 

مادة مهمة، ولكنها هشَّة. سبب هشاشتها ان الفراغ بين جزيئياتها، وهي من 

الرمل، كبير نسبياً، ما يقلل من تماسكها. يمكن اخذ اي بورسلان، مثل 

الصحون، وتفكيكه الى مكوناته الذرية الاصغر، ثم اعادة رصف هذه المكونات 

بصورة متماسكة جداً. النتيجة؟ بورسلان اقوى من الحديد، يمكن استعماله في 

صنع سيارات خفيفة الوزن لا تحتاج الى كثير من الوقود. يتشارك البترول، 

مثلاً، في تركيبه مع الكثير من المواد العضوية. يمكن تركيب البترول،انطلاقاً 

من اي نفايات عضوية، بعد تفكيكها الى مكوناتها الذرية ثم اعادة تجميعها لتصنع 

بترولاً! 

الحال ان الاحتمالات لا متناهية. يمكن صناعة التيتانيوم، المعدن الاشد صلابة 

على الارض الذي تصنع منه مركبات الفضاء، انطلاقاً من اي خردة معدنية. 

انه انقلاب جذري العلاقة بين الصناعة والمواد الاولية، بل ومجمل نظام التبادل 

الاقتصادي العالمي. 



الرواصف تبيد البشرية! 


اذاً في كل صناعة نانوتكنولوجي، هناك ضرورة للسيطرة على الذرة الواحدة 

والجزيء الواحد. كيف يمكن ذلك؟ انها الرواصف Assembler، 

ذلك هو الحلم الكبير لدريكسلر. ماهو الراصف؟ هو انسان آلي (روبوت 

Robot) متناهي الصغر، لا يرى بالعين المجردة، ولا يزيد حجمه عن 

حجم الفيروس او البكتيريا. يملك الراصف "ايدي" تمكنه من الامساك 

بالذرة او الجزيء، ما يعطيه القدرة على تفكيك اي مادة الى مكوناتها الذرية 

الاصغر. وكذلك يقدر على رصف الذرات الواحدة قرب الاخرى، لصناعة 

كل شيء انطلاقاً من اي شيء تقريباً. ومثل كل روبوت، فانه مزود بعقل 

الكتروني، اي كومبيوتر، يدير كل اعماله. ويتحكم البشر بالرواصف عبر 

تحكمهم بالكومبيوترات التي تدير الرواصف وبرامجها. يمكن تخيّل راصف 

طبي بحجم فيروس. انه مبرمج لملاحقة البكتيريا التي تسبب امراضاً في 

الانسان. يمكن حقن مجموعة من تلك الرواصف في دم مريض مهدد بالتهاب 

عجز الطب عن علاجه. بعدها، تلاحق الرواصف البكتيريا وتمزقها، ما يخلص 

المريض من شبح الموت. هكذا يشرح دريكسلر عمل رواصف النانوتكنولوجي 

في كتابه المذكور آنفاً. 



هاك روبوت نانوي يسبح في دم الانسان ويقاتل البكتيريا 




يمكن هذه الرواصف ان تُبَرْمَج لتمسك بذرات معدنية لصنع مركبات فضاء بحجم 

الظفر. تلك المركبات مزودة بكومبيوترات واجهزة اتصال مع الارض. 

ولانها مركبات فائقة الصغر، يمكن ان تستعمل اي مصدر للطاقة في الفضاء 

الخارجي، مثل الضوء او حتى الذبذبات الصوتية، للانطلاق الى مجرات لا يحلم 

الانسان بالوصول اليها. وينطبق الوصف نفسه على صنع غواصات تقدر على 

مسح قيعان محيطات الكرة الارضية. وهكذا دواليك. واضح ان الامر 

يتطلب اعداداً كبيرة من الرواصف. يتمثل الحل في صناعتها، او حتى تكليف 

الرواصف نفسها بصنعها، اي اعطاء الرواصف القدرة على "استنساخ" نفسها 

بنفسها. كأنها انسال لنوع جديد سيولد على الارض بفضل علم نانوتكنولوجي. 

هل اصبح ثقب الاوزون مهدداً للارض؟ لنرسل اليه الرواصف لاصلاحه. 

لكن ماذا لو حدث خلل ما لعمل الرواصف او بالاحرى كومبيوتراتها؟ عندها بدل 

اصلاح ثقب الاوزون ربما زادت الرواصف في خرابه. ربما ازالت كل درع 

الاوزون الذي يقي الارض من تدفق الاشعاعات المميتة. ما الذي يحدث 

عندها؟ في رفة عين، يفنى كل ذي حياة على وجه الارض، وتنتهي حضارة 

الانسان كلها! هذا ما يحذر منه دريكسلر في كتابه. ذلك احد المخاطر التي 

تؤرق دوماً بيل جوي. هل يمكن درء هذا الخطر؟ الجواب رهن المستقبل. 



عالم أميركي حائز جائزة نوبل يطور أفكار النانوتكنولوجيا لبناء شبكة عالمية 

لتوليد الطاقة 

حياكة خيوط من الأنابيب المتناهية في الصغر كأسلاك موصلة تقلل تكاليف نقل 

طاقة الرياح أو الشمس 


لندن ـ نيويورك: «الشرق الاوسط» 
لم يكن البروفسور ريتشارد سمالي الحائز جائزة نوبل للسلام في عام 1996، 

لدوره في اكتشاف شكل جديد من الكربون، بحاجة لهوس آخر عندما بدأ يدرس 

مستقبل طاقة العالم قبل سنة ونصف. ويعتبر الدكتور شخصية شهيرة في مجال 

علم المواد. 
وكان سمالي مطلوبا دوما لإلقاء محاضرات عن التكنولوجيا متناهية الصغر (

النانوتكنولوجيا)، وهي المجال السريع النمو في البحث، الذي يدور حول مواد 

تقاس أحجامها بالنانومتر أي واحد من المليار من المتر. وعندما أخذ سمالي 

يتابع منافع هذه المواد المجهرية الدقيقة، بما فيها إمكانية تطوير مواد جديدة لتوليد 

الطاقة ونقلها وتخزينها، أصبح يشك بقلة معرفته بالعالم الأكبر الذي يريد أن يؤثر 

عليه. 
وأخذ يدرس ما قد تكون عليه حاجات العالم للطاقة في عام 2050 ودور 

النانوتكنولوجيا في معالجتها. ولكونه متفائلا، فقد أصبح يتأمل في فعالية برامج 

الحفاظ على البيئة وإمكانية التكنولوجيات القائمة على وقود الهيدروجين ومصادر 

الطاقة المتجددة مثل الرياح والطاقة الشمسية. والآن عندما يحاضر الدكتور 

سمالي امام العلماء والتلاميذ ورجال الأعمال وموظفي الحكومة، فانه يبلغهم بأن 

النجاح لا يتوقف على التغيرات في السياسة فحسب، وإنما على اجتذاب المزيد من 

العلماء للمجال. 
* أنابيب نانوتكنولوجية 
* ومع ذلك يعتزم سمالي التركيز على بحثه في الأنابيب الكربونية النانوية، 

ولكن بعض خبراء الطاقة الذين انصتوا الى احاديثه يقولون إن عودته للمختبر 

ستكون ضربة مؤلمة للماقشات حول مستقبل الطاقة. 
وأصبح مجال المواد الكربونية الجديدة التي اكتشفها في عام 1985 من أكثر 

المجالات إثارة في العلوم، لأن مادة الكربون هذه تبدي خواص كهربائية وحرارية 

وضوئية غير طبيعية بالإضافة لقوتها الخارقة. 
وأدت الجزئيات الكروية التي اكتشفها في عام 1985 لتوليد عائلة من الكربون 

تضمنت الجزيئات الأسطوانية المعروفة باسم الأنابيب الكربونية المتناهية في 

الصغر. ويستخدمها العلماء لاكتشاف وسائل جديدة لإيصال العقاقير، ولتطوير 

ذاكرة كومبيوتر رخيصة، ومواد تشييد قوية جد، وأجهزة طاقة مثل الخلايا 

الشمسية وخلايا الوقود. 
وعندما يلقي سمالي محاضرات عن سياسة الطاقة فيقول إن تلبية حاجة الطاقة في 

عام 2050 تتطلب التزاما بالتكنولوجيا الجديدة وسياسات متقدمة مثل تلك التي 

وضعها الرئيس السابق جون كنيدي في ندائه لوضع أميركي على سطح القمر في 

عام 1961. وكان أسلوب سمالي للآن هو التركيز على حشد الدعم لرؤياه في 

الدوائر الحكومية التي تتعامل مع الطاقة وضمن المصالح التجارية والمجموعات 

الفنية، ومبتعدا عن السياسيين. 
* العالم والطاقة 
* ويقوم سمالي بإلقاء محاضرته بتمعن وحذر، حيث يبدأ بتقدير لعدد سكان 

العالم في عام 2050 الذي سيتراوح ما بين 8 و10 مليارات نسمة. ثم يقدم 

لائحة من التحديات التي يواجهها العالم وثم المشاكل التي يضعها الناس على رأس 

اللائحة في معظم الاستبيانات ـ بما فيها الماء والطعام والبيئة والتي لا يمكن 

معالجتها إلا إذا كانت للعالم مصادر طاقة نظيفة. 
ثم يقوم الدكتور سمالي بشرح الدور النسبي لمصادر الطاقة الرئيسية، والرأي 

الغالب أن كميات البترول والغاز ستنخفض قبل 2050 أي بحلول عام 2020. 

ثم يراجع محاسن ومساوئ البدائل المقترحة مبينا التكنولوجيات التي يجب تطويرها 

أكثر لتلعب دورا هاما. ويبين أيضا قلة أعداد الأميركيين الذين يدخلون مجال 

الفيزياء والهندسة، وأن الدولة في طريقها لتصبح معتمدة 90 في المائة على آسيا، 

في خبرات الطاقة الجديدة. 
ويعتزم الدكتور سمالي بالمثابرة في البحث عن فرص جديدة لتشكيل محاور نقاش 

حول الطاقة لمدة ستة أشهر أخرى. ولكن الحديث عن الطاقة زاد من انفعاله 

في مجال معين في بحثه، وهو توليد أنابيب دقيقة ذاتية النسخ، التي تتكون كليا من 

أسطوانات أحادية الجدران والتي تكون أكثر انتظاما من الأنابيب المتعددة الجدران، 

وبالتالي تعرض الخواص الأفضل للأنابيب المتناهية في الصغر. 
ويمكن حياكة خيوط من الأنابيب الدقيقة لتصبح أسلاكا، تكون موصلات أكثر 

كفاءة من النحاس وأخف وزنا. ومثل هذه الأسلاك ستقلل من كلفة نقل طاقة 

الرياح أو الشمس لأماكن بحاجة ماسة لها. وستكون من الطرق المهمة لمعالجة 

متطلبات الاحتياجات في عام 2050. 

__________________ 
هل تساءلت يوماً عما سيمكن للإنسان أن يفعله في حال السيطرة على الذرة 

الواحدة وتحريكها بحرية وسهولة ؟ 
جاء هذا على لسان العالم فاينمان عندما أعلن عن ظهور تقنية حديثة سميت بالتقنية 

النانوية أو النانوتكنولوجي . 
لقد تنبأ العلماء بمستقبل واعد لهذه التقنية التي بدأت بشكل حقيقي عام 1990 

والتي باتت الدول الصناعية تضخ الملايين من الدولارات من أجل تطويرها وقد 

وصل تمويل اليابان لدعم بحوث النانوتكنولوجي لهذا العام إلى بليون دولار أما في 

الولايات المتحدة فهناك 40.000 عالم أمريكي لديهم المقدرة على العمل في هذا 

المجال ، وتقدّر الميزانية الأمريكية المقدمة لهذا العلم بتريليون دولار حتى عام 

2015 . 
فما هو هذا العلم الذي يتوقع له أن يغزو العالم بتطبيقاته التي قاربت الخيال ؟ 
النانوتكنولوجي هو الجيل الخامس الذي ظهر في عالم الإلكترونيات وقد سبقه أولاً 

الجيل الأول الذي استخدم المصباح الإلكتروني ( Lamp) بما فيه 

التلفزيون ، والجيل الثاني الذي استخدم جهاز الترانزيستور ، ثم الجيل الثالث من 

الإلكترونيات الذي استخدام الدارات التكاملية (IC) Integrate 

Circuit =وهي عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة جداً قامت باختزال حجم 

العديد من الأجهزة بل رفعت من كفاءتها وعددت من وظائفها . 
وجاء الجيل الرابع باستخدام المعالجات الصغيرة 

Microprocessor الذي أحدث ثورة هائلة في مجال 

الإلكترونيات بإنتاج الحاسبات الشخصية (Personal 

Computer) والرقائق الكومبيترية السيليكونية التي أحدثت تقدماً في 

العديد من المجالات العلمية والصناعية . 
فماذا عن الجيل الخامس ؟ وهو ما صار يعرف باسم النانوتكنولوجي. 
تعني هذه العبارة حرفياً تقنيات تصنع على مقياس النانو متر . 
فالنانو هو أدق وحدة قياس مترية معروفة حتى الآن ( نانو متر ) ويبلغ طوله 

واحد من بليون من المتر أي ما يعادل عشرة أضعاف وحدة القياس الذري 

المعروفة بالأنغستروم ، و حجم النانو أصغر بحوالي 80.000 مرة من قطر 

الشعرة ، وكلمة النانو تكنولوجي تستخدم أيضاً بمعنى أنها تقنية المواد المتناهية في 

الصغر أو التكنولوجيا المجهرية الدقيقة أوتكنولوجيا المنمنمات .سمها ما شئت . 
وإذا كنت تعتقد أن الأفلام السينيمائية التي تتحدث عن المركبات المصغرة التي 

تُحقن في الدم (كفيلم الرحلة الفضائية الممتعة) أو فيلم (كان يا ما كان 

الحياة) واللذان حازا على جوائز الأوسكار هي نوع من الخيال أو ضرب من 

المستحيل فيجب عليك أن تعيد التفكير . 
فمشروع المركبات الدقيقة التي تسير مع الكريات الحمراء أمر محتمل تحقيقه في 

المستقبل القريب وذلك عن طريق علم النانو تكنولوجي أو التقنية الدقيقة . 
فتحويل المواد إلى الحجم الذري سيكون الطريق الجديد لبناء الآلات الدقيقة مثل 

الروبوتات 
الهليكوبتر المجهرية 
وبحسب العالم كريلمان فإن علم النانو يقوم بتوحيد وضم جميع أنواع العلوم 

باحتمالات لاحدّ لها ولا يمكن التنبؤ بنتائجها . وقد تمكن العلماء اليابانيين من 

نحت ثور يمكن اعتباره أصغر منحوتة في العالم بحيث يمكن وضع ثلاثين من 

أقرانه في حيّز لايزيد قطره عن قطر النقطة واستخدموا لذلك التقنيات الليزرية 

وكان الهدف من ذلك هو الحصول على مركبة نانوية لإستخدامها في الجراحة 

الروبوتية الخليوية . 
وتعد التطبيقات الطبية لتكنولوجيا المنمنمات من أهم التطبيقات الواعدة على 

الإطلاق، فمن المحتمل الحصول على مركبات نانوية تدخل إلى جسم الإنسان 

وترصد مواقع الأمراض وتحقن الأدوية وتأمر الخلايا بإفراز الهرمونات المناسبة 

وترمم الأنسجة .كما يمكن لهذه المركبات الذكية أن تحقن الأنسولين داخل الخلايا 

بالجرعات المناسبة أوتدخل إلى الخلايا السرطانية لتفجرها من الداخل و تدعى 

عندئذ بالقنابل المنمنمة والتي استطاعت أن تطيل عمر الفئران من 43 يوم إلى 

300 يوم . أما أجهزة الإستشعار النانوية فباستطاعها أن تزرع في الدماغ 

لتمكن المصاب بالشلل الرباعي من السير. 
كما تم الحصول على طاقم أسنان سيليكوني لايزيد حجمه عن حجم الخلية يستطيع 

ابتلاع الكريات الحمراء وقضمها ثم اطلاقها مجدداً إلى الدم بمعدل عشر خلايا في 

الثانية ، ويمكن لطاقم الأسنان هذا أن يساعد على إدخال الأدوية أو الجينات إلى 

داخل الخلايا وبالتالي يعزز العلاج الخلوي المركز للكثير من الأمراض . 
ويتوقع المراقبون أن تؤدي هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة إلى ثورة غير مسبوقة للتصدي 

للكائنات الدقيقة حيث يعتمد النانو بيوتكس Nanobiothics) ( 

وهو البديل الجديد للأنتبيوتيك على الثقب الميكانيكي للخلايا الممرضة (الجراثيم 

أو الفيروسات ). 
فالنانوبيوتكس هو ببتيد حلقي ذاتي التجمع ، ومُخَلّق صنعياً، من الممكن له أن يتجمع 

على هيئة أنابيب (نانوتوب = Nanotubes) أو دبابيس نانوية 

متناهية في الصغر. فعند دخول ملايين من هذه الأنابيب اللزجة والمكونة من 

الببتيدات الحلقية داخل الجذر الهلامي للبكتريا فإنها تنجذب كيميائياً إلى بعضها 

البعض ، و تجمع نفسها إلى أنابيب طويلة متنامية ومتجمعة ذاتياً تقوم بثقب الغشاء 

الخلوي ، وتعمل مجموعات الأنابيب المتجاورة هذه على فتح مسام أكبر في جدار 

الخلية البكتيرية ، وخلال دقائق معدودة تموت الخلية البكتيرية نتيجة لتشتيت الجهد 

الكهربائي الخارجي لغشائها, وهذا ما ينهي حياة الخلية عملياً . 
وقد أظهرت هذه التقنية نجاحاً ملحوظاً في القضاء على كل من الجراثيم العنقودية 

الذهبية المعندة و عصيات القيح الأزرق وغيرها الكثير . 
ويتوقع العلماء أن تنجح هذه التقنية النانوية في القضاء على الفطريات أيضاً . 
النانوبيوتكس ( الحلقات الملونة ) تدمر خلايا البكتريا 
هذا ومن المعروف أن الببتيدات الحلقية الطبيعية المنشأ حققت نجاحاّ باهراً في 

مقاومة الجراثيم و مثال ذلك الباستيراسين الذي غالباً ما يستخدم بشكل موضعي . 
وعلى هذا نرى أن مبدأ النانوبيوتكس و النانوتوب يختلف تماماً عن طريقة عمل 

الصادات الحيوية والمطهرات وبذلك يصعب على هذه الكائنات أن تطور مناعة 

ذاتية أو مقاومة . وهي طريقة مختلفة تماماً عن طريقة عمل الصادّات الحيوية 

والمطهرات الكيماوية والتي غالباً ما تؤثر على العمليات الإستقلابية لهذه الكائنات 

الدقيقة ، ويتوقع أن تبدأ مثل هذه التجارب السريرية على البشر بعد حوالي 2 - 

3سنوات من الآن ونجاح هذه الطريقة 
يوفر وبحسب منظمة الصحة العالمية مبلغ عشرة بلايين دولار سنوياّ وهي تكلفة 

معالجة الإصابات الناجمة عن العدوى بالبكتريا المقاومة للمضادات الحيوية . 
أما تطبيقات النانو تكنولوجي الأخرى فهي كثيرة و واسعة. و يتنافس كل من 

الجيش الأمريكي ووكالة ناسا على العمل ضمن هذا المجال فيأملون في الحصول 

على الملابس التي يمكن تصغير نفسها حتى تكون بمقاس مرتديها ، أو يمكنها أن 

تتصلب عند الخطر لتصبح مقاومة للرصاص واللهب ، أو تغير من لونها للتمويه 

أوالتخفي . 
ويخشى بعض العلماء من استخدام مثل هذه التقنيات لإغراض لاإنسانية. 

وبحسب العالم بيل جوي هي تقنية مُبيدة عديدة المخاطر يمكن أن تؤدي لظهور 

جوو الرمادي، وهو عبارة عن آلة متقدمة تكنولوجيا ، دقيقة الحجم ، تستطيع أن 

تستنسخ نفسها كما تفعل الكائنات الحية الدقيقة ، وتتحول إلى جحافل من التجمعات 

الآلية الصغيرة 
تقتلع أي شيء في طريقها وتبيد كل أشكال الحياة على وجه الأرض . على أن 

أكثر تخوفات جوي مبالغ فيها ، 
لكن الآمال المعلقة عليها يمكن أن تشوبها المبالغة أيضا" ، ولهذا بدأ المستثمرون 

في وادي السيليكون يبحثون عن آفاق جديدة لاستخدام النانوتكنولوحي . يتوقع 

المراقبون أن تُشعل تكنولوجيا النانو سلسلة من الثورات الصناعية خلال العقدين 

القادمين والتي ستؤثر على حياتنا بشكل كبير . 
فمرحباً بكم في عالم متناه في الصغر ، عالم النانوتكنولجي . 
الدكتورة رحاب الصوّاف . ماجستير في التشخيص المخبري - دكتوراه في 

الكيمياء الحيوية 
من جامعة دمشق . 
Nanotechnologie 


نانو تكنولوجي 





تعد التكنولوجي المفتاح الأساسي لعبور بوابة القرن الواحد و العشرين و التقدم 

بخطوات واسعة في التطوير ، خاصةً في مجالات تكنولوجي الحاسب الآلي، و 

الطب و علوم المواد. 





" نانو " تعني باليونانية " قزم " و المراد بها مركبات أو عناصر 

تتأرجح قيمها حول 10 أس – 9 متر. 





تتركز فوائد هذه العناصر في رسم الصور الصغيرة لأجزاء البناء، و في قدرة 

جزيئات نانو على القيام بعملية تنظيم ذاتي، و من ثم تكوين مركبات " من أسفل 

إلى أعلى " و صناعة مواد ذات مواصفات جديدة للغاية. 







في المجال العملي يمكن تصنيع مركبات لعدد كبير من الأسطح، تتصف هذه 

المركبات بالتالي: 





سهلة التنظيف (لها تأثير 'easy-to-clean' ) 



تقاوم الخدش بدرجة عالية 



تزود الأسطح بالألوان 



لها تأثير بيوسيدي (مبيد حيوي) 



تقلل الاحتكاك​


----------



## ادور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ان الله يقول  اذكروني اذكركم )
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ادور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ان الله يقول ( اذكروني اذكركم ) 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Ahmed Adel (11 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله العظيم ..

سنريهم آياتنا فى الآفاق وفى أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق ..

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة .. ولو أن الموضوع طويل قليلا وكان من الأفشل طرحه على صورة أجزاء .


----------



## هيليوم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال هو اين نحن من كل هذا؟
فاذا كان العلم سيصل الى هذا الحد 
فاين سنكون نحن حينها
هل سنكتفي بالمشاهدة
ام سنبادر الى الكد والعمل والبحث ايضا
الجواب 
هم امم تحترم العلم والعلماء وترفع من مكانتهم 
اما نحن
لا تعليق !!


----------



## محبكم في الله (12 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مميز وشكرا لك عى هذا المجهود
اما تعليق عليه اظن ان الغرب يعيش في علي كوكب اخر و نحن في كوكب الناس عندنا لايقرؤن كتاب في السنة و اطفالهم يقرؤن كتاب الي كتبان في الاسبوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
و اوافق الاخي انه لاتعليق علينا افضل
:86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (4 ديسمبر 2009)

والله أوجزت وأفدت وأبلغت حتى إمتطى الحزن على أبناء عشيرتى جوادا جامحا طيارا


----------

